# Qld 2007 Xmas Swap - Case Consumption



## Jye (2/12/07)

Ok heres the list as we know it, fill in what you provided and a drinking date.

Get drinking :chug: 

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale *1/1/2008*
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen *NOW*
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, *ready to consume now*
4. NickB - AAA *Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)*
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA *NOW*
6. Jye - APA *ASAP* (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale *Drink Now or soonish*
8. Frogman - APA *NOW* 
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag) - Mine is a mixed bag of...2, both of which are labelled and *ready to drink.*
10.Winkle - Acerola Pale *NOW*
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit *ready to drink now!*
12. (*16*) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA *25/12/07* (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt  )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone *Ready to drink *
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale....*Any time after Auld Year's Nicht.*

17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale *Drink from the 15th December.*
18.Tyred - Porter *01/01/2008*

22.Mothballs - Vienna *ASAP*
23.One scooter - B and D Lager *NOW*
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, *OK to drink now, but better to wait until xmas*
25.Zizzle - English Pale Ale *drink now if you like a low carbonation eng. ale*
26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale *1/1/2008*


----------



## browndog (2/12/07)

Mine is ready to go now, consume at your leisure.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (2/12/07)

#3 Bonj's Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now


----------



## winkle (2/12/07)

The Acerola Pale Ale is ready to go.


----------



## onescooter (2/12/07)

B and D Lager is botle conditioned and ready to go at your leisure.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## frogman (2/12/07)

Is ready to go.....


----------



## bconnery (2/12/07)

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale *1/1/2008*
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen *NOW*
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, *ready to consume now*
4. NickB - AAA 
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA *NOW*
6. Jye - APA *ASAP* (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale - *Drink Now or soonish*
8. Frogman - *APA*
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Wheat *NOW*
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit 
12. (*16*) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA *25/12/07* (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt  )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale

17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Vienna *ASAP*
23.One scooter - B and D Lager *NOW*
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout
25.Zizzle - 
26.DucatiBoy Stu-


----------



## Kiwi_Greg (2/12/07)

bconnery said:


> 1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale *1/1/2008*
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen *NOW*
> 3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, *ready to consume now*
> 4. NickB - AAA
> ...


----------



## NickB (2/12/07)

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA - Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW 
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Wheat NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit 
12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink 
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale

17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Vienna ASAP
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout
25.Zizzle - 
26.DucatiBoy Stu-


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/12/07)

My Red Ale will need a month


----------



## Mothballs (2/12/07)

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA - Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW 
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Wheat NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit 
12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink 
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale

17.Wrenny - Blonde Ale
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Bastard Vienna Ready to drink
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout
25.Zizzle - 
26.DucatiBoy Stu- 

Bastard Vienna Lager from me. Keg conditioned and ready to drink.


----------



## Jye (2/12/07)

*Winkle - Acerola Wheat*

Appearance - Clear but with a haze, beautiful pink colour. Carbonation appears medium and an aggressive pour produced a small head (see pic) which faded to a fine white layer, this was totally gone by the end of the pint.

Aroma - Low/medium cherry, no malt or graininess from the wheat. Clean yeast profile with no esters.

Mouth feel - Medium carbonation with a dry and slightly cotton mouth finish but still very refreshing.

Flavour - Low/medium Cherry with no malt backing up, but despite the dry mouth feel it finishes sweet from the cherries. Balanced bitterness that allows the cherries to shine.

Overall - A very refreshing summer quaffing beer  A possible change would be to increase the FG and the malt backbone, I have a feeling that when you added the cherries they dried the beer out (well thats been my experience). If the FG is increase also increase the carbonation to keep it spritzy and refreshing.

I had been looking forward to this beer and it didnt disappoint, the pint didnt last long at all :chug: and the missus enjoyed it


----------



## bconnery (2/12/07)

Now who's keen Jye


----------



## Jye (2/12/07)

I had to test out the new glasses


----------



## Jye (2/12/07)

*Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA*

Appearance - Crystal clear and deep amber in colour. Aggressive pour produces a low head that fades and holds a layer of bubbles to the end.

Aroma - Balance is more toward malt and crystal but with a big raw hop aroma. I get a slight honey from the malt but thats just me.

Mouth feel - Malty sweetness approaching cloy but this is balances out with firm bitterness (50-60 IBUs?) and medium carbonation.

Flavour - Raw hops flavour up front (Yum) and this is followed up by a big malt finish. I dont get a distinguishable hop flavour except a possible piny/spiciness but that could be due to the bitterness.

Overall - Big hops and malt all the way to the end, there is no acclimatising to this beer so get used to it from the first mouthful  nice one BD.


----------



## Tyred (2/12/07)

Mothballs said:


> 1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
> 2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
> 3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
> 4. NickB - AAA - Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
> ...



Bottled 31-10-07. 
Appears to have carbonated O.K., but might be best to leave for another month. 
I'll try to check it again around end of December.


----------



## Wrenny (3/12/07)

Number 17 - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale.

Drink from the 15th December.


----------



## winkle (3/12/07)

Jye said:


> *Winkle - Acerola Wheat*
> 
> Appearance - Clear but with a haze, beautiful pink colour. Carbonation appears medium and an aggressive pour produced a small head (see pic) which faded to a fine white layer, this was totally gone by the end of the pint.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feedback mate, batch 2 of this will be mashed a bit higher and I'll use a bit of cara-red (I think Ross suggested that?). I was aiming for a quite dry beer with a very low malt profile, so I'm pretty happy with the result.
No wheat in it BTW, Rosella Wit planned for the New Year though.

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Pale NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit NOW
12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt tongue.gif )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale

17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale Drink from the 15th December.
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Vienna ASAP
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout
25.Zizzle -
26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale 1/1/2008


----------



## troydo (3/12/07)

11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit ready to drink now!

roll the bottle gently before opening to resuspended wheat protein/ yeast


----------



## bconnery (3/12/07)

*10. Winkle - Acerola Wheat

*Clear with some haze. Great pinkish colour! Head faded fairly quickly. 
Aroma seemed a little subdued but the pint glass isn't great for that...

Nice carbonation level. Lovely tart end. 

The low malt taste lets the fruit come right through. I wouldn't look to increase the FG on this at all. 
I think the dryness level was spot on, but then again I do like a nice tart... fruit beer. 

This was a very nice fruit beer with a good tart finish. 
I'd love to see those fruit in a wheat or a wit but it worked very well as is. 
Overall very much my type of beer, or one of them anyway 

Quick edit: Maybe we should split the when to drink and the reviews into two threads, then we could have four


----------



## Jye (3/12/07)

*Chad - Dunkelweizen*

Appearance - Great dark brown colour. A slow double pour produces a large, dense meringue head that lasts for ever.

Aroma - Very much clove which is what Ive come to expect from wb06, missing the banana to balance it out. Some caramel/crystal from the darker grains.

Mouth feel - The high carbonation detracts slightly but once warmed up this dissipates. Soft mouth feel that dies away to finish clean.

Flavour - Clove dominated with some banana and caramel coming through. Grainy finish from the wheat and a lingering hop presence from the tettnang, a bit to much for style. Nice low level bitterness which allows the wheat to come through. 

Overall - Missing the banana factor which appear to be a problem with wb06 and remove the late hop addition or greatly reduce it. Overall an easy drink flavorsome beer.


----------



## bconnery (3/12/07)

Jye said:


> *Chad - Dunkelweizen*
> 
> Appearance - Great dark brown colour. A slow double pour produces a large, dense meringue head that lasts for ever.
> 
> ...


I was about to review this beer and found that Jye had said pretty much what I wanted to say. 
Definitely let this beer warm up a little. Colder it had almost an astrigency for mine. But the second half that was all gone. 
It definitely needs some more banana for me, but perhaps that is just what I like about this style normally, the mingling of those classic hefe flavours with a dark grain background...


----------



## winkle (4/12/07)

*Numa 3 - Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale*

Presents well Bonj, a clear pale straw displaying a medium tight head and light carbonation as expected with a bottled-from-keg beer. A quite enticing tropical fruit aroma - very nice in fact. Slight sprtiz on the tounge, flavour is lychee/apricot/passionfruit but throttled back compaired to the aroma. Palate is slightly watery and the finish is lightly bitter with fruit. This would be a good sessional mate. Feel free to drop around with a few more 

edit spelking


----------



## winkle (4/12/07)

*2 - Chad - Dunkleweizen*

From Bottle to jug to Holsten glass.
Pours a deep mahogany with a slightly off-white head. Aroma - cloves, lite vanilla, chocolate and (presumably) tettnanger hops.
Allowed to warm slightly...
Tart wheat notes with tett hops up front followed by cloves, chocolate, wheat and vanilla as it warms. Pity about the hop notes upfront as they distract from a good beer that lurkes behind. Much better than the bottle of red that followed


----------



## bconnery (5/12/07)

*23 Mothballs Bastard Vienna Lager
*Fantastic light amber with brilliant clarity. A great beer to look at in the glass. 
Carbonation level very good. Head faded quickly. 

Malty sweetness but backed by good enough level of bittering. 

Having read the recipe the only thing I'd say is I'd love to taste this beer done with a super clean lager yeast but mainly because I've read the recipe. It stands on its own that's for sure. 

I've been thinking about making one of this style for a long time and this one would certainly be a good start!


----------



## Screwtop (5/12/07)

11.Troy - Ho Garden Wit.

*Aroma*

Malt: low to style

Hops: Very low to style

Other: No spice, citrus or corriander detected

*Appearance*

Colour: To style, nice pale colour

Clarity: To style, light cloudiness

Head: Good white fine head, low for style, did not hold

*Flavour*

Balance: Good Balance, lacking in spice, corriander and citrus.

*Mouth Feel*

Body: A little light for style

Carbonation: Reasonable

*Overall*

Troy, this was a cracker of a beer for a novice. A great drinking beer, difficult style to nail, well done.


5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA

*Aroma*

Malt: Good malt but difficult to discern due to hop aroma

Hops: American style to the fore, citrus and passionfruit, big aroma hops, 

*Appearance*

Colour: To style, dark amber

Clarity: Crystal clear, perfect clarity.

Head: Low to medium, faded, low for style.

*Flavour*

Malt: Good malt balance, just a little cloying.

Hops: On the high side of the style, tending toward American IPA

*Mouth Feel*

Body: To Style, maybe a touch high

Carbonation: Reasonable

*Overall*

What a great beer, not a sessional, certainly not it's intended use. Tony you are responsible for raising my wife's appreciation and tollerance for hops. She likes this beer, in the same way as the Magnum Pale Ale last year, pretty brave of her to front up for a second. She now asks for JS IPA at the liquor store, fantastic.


----------



## troydo (5/12/07)

Thanks screwy, I feel the same way about it... a nice quaffer, but not what i was aiming for... was only 20gm of orange and 20gms of corriander so i will bump that up next time..

as for head retention i just don't know how to make it keep a head all my beers seem low head...


----------



## troydo (5/12/07)

This is my first beer review so im not sure how to do it so im just writing what i thought..

*Jye - APA *

The aroma was fantastic! that hit me straight away, (my hop knowledge is still low so if you could tell me what hop or hops that was that would be great!)
The head poured large(probably due to my pouring) but settled down to a fine white line, carbonation was how i like it, not too high not too low
Tasted really nice, not quite as bitter as i expected, but really nice.. I was a little disappointed when the bottle was empty


----------



## Zizzle (6/12/07)

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Pale NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit NOW
12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt tongue.gif )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale, along the lines of Old Jock Ale

17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale Drink from the 15th December.
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Vienna ASAP
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout
25.Zizzle - *English Pale Ale* drink now if you like a low carbonation eng. ale
26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale 1/1/2008


----------



## stillscottish (6/12/07)

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Pale NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit NOW
12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt tongue.gif )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale....*Any time after Auld Year's Nicht.*
17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale Drink from the 15th December.
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Vienna ASAP
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout
25.Zizzle - English Pale Ale drink now if you like a low carbonation eng. ale
26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale 1/1/2008


----------



## winkle (6/12/07)

*22 - Mothballs - Bastard Vienna*

I'm starting to expect good things from Mothballs, this one poured a brilliant deep copper colour with a smallish vanishing tightly packed head and good lasting carbonation.
Slight honeyed malt aroma that wraps into the flavour - sweet malt with honeyed notes, slightly sticky mouthfeel and a pretty quick clean finish. Nice beer, another one to add to the to-do list.

*6 - Jye - APA*

Poured a hazy gold colour with a medium rocky head exibiting some lacing. The big passionfruit/lychee and citrus nose is very enticing leading you to a good passionfruit dominated flavour with a lingering bitter finish. I may have picked up a slightly soured note in the finish - but that could equally be my jaded palate suffering from a big week. A good beer anyway - I wouldn't be in a hurry to change much here mate, cheers!


----------



## Screwtop (6/12/07)

22. Mothballs - Bastard Vienna

Malt: Good to style

Hops: Low 

Appearance: Poured well and nice head which dissapeared quickly

Colour: Mid to dark copper

Clarity: Good

Head: Good white head, did not hold

Flavour: Malt to the fore, slight honey note

Balance: Malty reasonable balance

Mouth Feel: High carbonation, low/med body

Body: A little light

Carbonation: Good

Overall: Malty and slightly cloying.


----------



## troydo (6/12/07)

*22. Mothballs - Bastard Vienna*

Well ive never had a Vienna before, and as a general rule im an ale man not a lager they are a little "bland" for me... HOWEVER... this was beautiful, nice malty flavor I am super impressed! SWMBO liked it too!

Note to self, tomorrow at work research Vienna lager!

I love the case swap!


----------



## winkle (7/12/07)

*11 - Troydo - Ho'Garden*

Natural winner of the label comp cause he had *TITS* on the front, there in ends the lesson for the rest of us.
Presents well - hazy, burnished gold with a tightly packed medium-sized head. Wheaty aroma with no noticable spice. Flavour is pleasantly wheaty, but not spritzy and only faintly detectably corriander & citrus followed by a dry finish. Quite refreshing, but I'd prefered more of the botanicals (- where the seeds crushed?) and I'm thinking that the oats level might have masked a otherwise tarter wheat presence (again my preference). After saying all that it was bloody good on a hot afternoon. Really does need the sediment excited.


----------



## WildaYeast (8/12/07)

Hi all,

Edited list below for mine (#24). Had one the other day. Carbonation seems a bit low and no head -- which is a problem that's been plaguing me. I left it a bit long in the fermenter, so maybe give the yeast another week or two to finish up the bottle conditioning. This is the third stout I've brewed, tweaking the recipie each time. This was a 70:20:10, maris otter, flaked barley, roasted barley. Others were 80:10:10. Interested to hear what folks think. This has a bit more body than the last two -- which I like -- but I think the extra flaked barley took it closer to an Old, whereas before it was closer to guiness to my mouth. Not so happy about that. Might try 75:15:10 next time around...

Cheers, Brian



1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag)
10.Winkle - Acerola Pale NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit NOW
12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt tongue.gif )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale....Any time after Auld Year's Nicht.
17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale Drink from the 15th December.
18.Tyred - Porter

22.Mothballs - Vienna ASAP
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, *OK to drink now, but better to wait until xmas*
25.Zizzle - English Pale Ale drink now if you like a low carbonation eng. ale
26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale 1/1/2008


----------



## Tyred (8/12/07)

10.Winkle - Acerola Pale

Light pink tinge to colour of beer. Slight aroma that vaguely reminds me of raspberries (well at least of the raspberry mead I made a while ago). Small head that has dissipated leave a ring around top of glass. 

Carbonation appears to be medium and there is a tartness to the initial taste. There's a slight cherry taste and perhaps a little bitterness (that may be the tartness). It appears to be very well balanced, and I cannot find any malt sweetness in it. 

Interestingly, I'm finding it rather refreshing even tho it's 30 degrees Celsius. I might go and finish the rest of this on the veranda.

All up very nice beer and very refreshing. Thanks for this one.


----------



## Steelbreese (9/12/07)

Mine is a mixed bag of...2, both of which are labelled and ready to drink.

You either received an ale based on the Coopers Vintage Ale - its a bit stronger than I intended but it is the first beer I've ever made.

Or you received a beer based on the Mexican Dos Equis (xx) - it has a strong chocolate flavour but grew on me after a few sips

Enjoy everyone that received one or the other - I'm sure going to enjoy trying yours...

Andy


----------



## winkle (9/12/07)

From my own experimentation and the reviews appearing here, You'd want to drink the Acerola Pale PDQ as sencondary fermentation is scrubbing out most of the flavour - I'll keg condition next time  

*5 - Browndog - Wolf Creek*
Cracked this at my sons 18th birthday party and share it with Megaswill drinkers.
"OMG my tastebuds are Farked" seemed to be the normal reaction.
I loved it - Totally OTT and wonderful (sorry can't give it a decent review but I was/am FU)


----------



## NickB (9/12/07)

No reviews or anything from me, but a +1 for Mothballs Bastard Vienna. Top beer mate!

Cheers


----------



## bonj (9/12/07)

#11 Troy's garden of skanky ho's.

Lovely. I must have more delicate tastebuds than those above because I picked the coriander and the bitter orange. You probably could get away with more, and I guess it depends on those drinking it, but this is very nice Troy. (much better than your bright... dunno what you did to that :/ )

Cheers :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## InCider (9/12/07)

I'll never miss another swap again. I was a bit time poor for brewing, and to add insult to injury I had to toss a batch (of beer :lol: ) out as the yeast from THE HOMBREW SHOP AT BEERWAH was just out of date by 14 months and didn't fire. Then it occurred to me that he keeps his yeast in the sunlight all year in Queensland. More fool me!  

InCider.

But the good news is that I have filled my first keg! I remember at Bindi's Xmas in July swap being told to go kegs and I knew it would be good. I was!


----------



## Tyred (9/12/07)

11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit

Bottle rolled on bench before pouring. Initial pour generated a nice white fluffy head. Hazy golden colour. I cannot detect any real aroma, but that could be because I've just shaved. Head disappeared after a few minutes.

Appears to be well carbonated. Nice wheaty flavour. I can sort of detect a coriander taste but not any orange. Very slight bitter finish after each mouthful. Another refreshing beer on another warm day. I think I'll head back out the veranda to finish this off.

Thanks Troy.


----------



## onescooter (9/12/07)

Very poor at proper reviews but here goes
Wolf Creek IPA - My favourite so far. Strong hops and malt, really well balanced. Beautiful colour. Superb beer.
Not Real Bright Ale - Great summer beer. Left me wanting more. Nice and clear, good carbonation. Great fruity flavour.
Very refreshing. Yum Yum.
Old Bastard Vienna - I little too sweet for my liking but still well balanced. Lovely malt flavour. Great colour. One to 
put on my to do list.
Jye's APA - Intense hop flavour. A little too over the top for my delicate taste buds. Still a very good beer none the less.
Starting to get a taste for APA's more and more now and this would surely be a hop heads drink af choice.
BConnery's Pale Ale - I think I will have to reserve judgement for now. Is cloudy like a wheat, smell's like a wheat, tastes 
like a wheat. Are my taste buds playing up on me. Maybe the botlle was incorrectly labelled?
Acerola Pale - Slight cherry flavour and aroma. Not a big cherry fan but was a nice thirst quencher.
Frogman's APA - Not bad, but needed more hop flavour for me. 

Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## Tyred (9/12/07)

Jye,

Can you please update the list at post 1. I think it's complete now.

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale 1/1/2008
2. Chad - Dunkelweizen NOW
3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale, filled from keg, ready to consume now
4. NickB - AAA Ready in 2008 (probably by xmas in reality)
5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA NOW
6. Jye - APA ASAP (If you have a bottle with an 'N' it is the same beer I entered in the AABC)
7. BConnery - English Pale Ale Drink Now or soonish
8. Frogman - APA NOW
9. Steelbreese - (Mixed bag) - Mine is a mixed bag of...2, both of which are labelled and ready to drink.
10.Winkle - Acerola Pale NOW
11.Troy - Pimpin belgian wit NOW

12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA 25/12/07 (renumbered due to lack of number... you forced our hand Matt tongue.gif )

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone Ready to drink
15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale....Any time after Auld Year's Nicht.

17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale Drink from the 15th December.
18.Tyred - Porter 01/01/2008

22.Mothballs - Vienna ASAP
23.One scooter - B and D Lager NOW
24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout, OK to drink now, but better to wait until xmas
25.Zizzle - English Pale Ale drink now if you like a low carbonation eng. ale
26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale 1/1/2008


----------



## onescooter (9/12/07)

Pimpin Belgium Wit - I have not been a Hoegarden fan, so I wasn't looking forward to this one. But what a surprise packet
Probably not quite to style, couldn't really get any wit flavours but very clean and the botlle is going 
well quickly. Overall, I am enjoying this a lot. Is in my top five.

Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Wrenny (10/12/07)

Sorry for the short reviews. I really should have taken notes during the drinking.



3 - Not Real Bright Ale

Nice refreshing drop. Almost a honey sweetness too it, but enough hops to bring back the balance a bit. 




5 - Wolf Creek IPA,

More bitter than my ex missus after I shagged her little sister. That is one bitter beer. I suppose I'm not used to the style. I could detect a nice flavour, but the hops certainly dominated. Good beer. Certainly cleansed the pallet.


----------



## bconnery (10/12/07)

5 Wolf Creek IPA
Shared this around at the brew club Xmas party. Well received by all. Great colour and a fantastic American hop hit backed by a nice maltiness. 

Jye's APA
A very drinkable beer. I don't know if it was age, or something else, but to me there was just a little staleness in the hop flavour coming through. 
Great colour, clarity and everything, but just something stopping short of being the great APAs I normally get. Maybe sheer weight of expectation... 
I believe Jye said those with an N were the batch that he submitted to the nationals in which case this beer was most certainly no longer the amazing beer I tasted at Ross's a month ago...
Still very drinkable and a nice flavour but fading.


----------



## bconnery (10/12/07)

onescooter said:


> BConnery's Pale Ale - I think I will have to reserve judgement for now. Is cloudy like a wheat, smell's like a wheat, tastes
> like a wheat. Are my taste buds playing up on me. Maybe the botlle was incorrectly labelled?
> Cheers
> Scott.


Clarity is non existent with this beer. I've worked on the issue since but this beer will be cloudy 
Flavour does sound a little odd, unless you've had a bottle infection. 
The last ones I tasted did have the fruityish English hop flavour coming through so, and I don't want to sound mean, but I hope you did have an odd bottle, rather than the whole batch being out...


----------



## mobrien (10/12/07)

OK - time to start drinking these!

3 - I liked this one! A little undercarbonated for my liking, but then it was from a keg. I found it kinda funny - it certainly wasn't crystal clear, but after the octoberfest, begians, stouts and wheat beers I have been brewing lately, it made me remember how nice it is to have a "see through" (or almost!) beer. Its got me planning a few bright beers now! I like the hops, and it does have a sweetness that I wasn't expecting. Good job!

M


----------



## mobrien (10/12/07)

#22 - Vienna Lager

From the pour this is a sexy beer. Dark copper colour, nice bit of head (although it died quickly, again I know its a keg to bottle beer so expect it). The malty aroma is great, and from the first sip I know this is one I will look further into - certainly on my to brew list. This strikes me as the perfect autumn beer - getting ready for the stouts and octoberfests, but still refreshing enough for a hot afternoon. The malty backbone lingers well after the sip - I love this beer! Well done!

I have to ask - did you filter? The clarity/colour is superb. Makes me doubly want to brew some bright beers and setup that filter I bought in the initial bulk buy before Ross setup... yeah, its been sitting there that long unused!

M


----------



## Tyred (10/12/07)

3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale

Very clear beer. Standard pour generated an inch of head, which is slowly going down. I can't pick what the aroma is - some sort of fruit ?

Very nice taste. To my taste neither hops or malt are in the fore. No bitterness in the aftertaste as well. I'm assuming the same sort of 'fruity' flavour as the aroma. Appears to feel 'thin' ? after a few more mouthfuls. Very easy to drink. Perhaps too easy as the glass appears to have magically emptied itself. 

Thanks for this.


----------



## troydo (11/12/07)

*23.One scooter - B and D Lager*

I wasn't sure what to expect with this one... as previously stated im not a massive lager fan.
It poured hazy honey colored with a massive head (probably my pouring) that died back to a thin ring. Nice flavour, went really well with some spicy tacos!
Good job!


----------



## mobrien (11/12/07)

6 - Jye - APA (N bottle)

Very nice drop - really like the hop profile - well balanced and refreshing. Great colour and I like the passionfruit/citrus mix - Another one I'll be looking at the recipe of to... um... borrow.

As an aside, I read that a couple of people find this brew very "hoppy".... I shudder to think what they will make of my offering!

M


----------



## Tyred (11/12/07)

5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA

Deep golden colour. I got an inch of head which has settled down to be a little under a centimeter. Passionfruit aroma very evident. Perhaps something else as well but it's hard to pick from the passionfruit.

Strong passionfruit flavour as well. Doesn't seem too bitter to me. Malt undertones which are pretty well buried by the passionfruit. It doesn't seem to hold the bitterness afterwards either. My mouth feels pretty clear afterwards. 

I don't think I've ever tried an IPA before. I didn't realize that they were so nice. Thanks for introducing me this style.


----------



## Screwtop (11/12/07)

Apologies to case swap brewers: Took some swap beers to Gladstone for a weekend family get together (ever wanted to intro your cousins to REAL BEER). A lot of time was spent trying to explain what they should be experiencing with each style. The high side is that they all thought the beers were good. My apologies for tryin them out on family, but thanks also for the excellent beers. Tasting was a little difficult, but I'll try to provide pretty much the comments of the rellies.

6 - Jye - APA

All enjoyed this, really well balanced and slightly dry with good body. Nice hop arrangement Jye (would like the recipe) a bit like a toned down LCPA. 

23.One scooter - B and D Lager

This is a little APA'ish with a lager profile, nice balance but a little lacking in body


----------



## Wrenny (12/12/07)

6 - Jye APA

Absolutely loved this beer. Perfect bitterness for my tounge. Lovely balanced beer. And an awesome hit of hop flavour. A real pleasure to drink. Thanks Jye.


----------



## Jye (12/12/07)

Hey Screwy and Wrenny,

Did you guys get a bottle with a 'N' on the lid? Im assuming not since you didnt mention it but just want to be sure so I know what you got. Ill chuck both recipes up tonight.


----------



## troydo (12/12/07)

*10.Winkle - Acerola Pale *

Nice pink colour, not a fruity as i had expected but a nice aroma and flavour, had the inlaws over and the mother in law was quite partial to it!
I enjoyed this it was an intereting change!


----------



## winkle (12/12/07)

> Ill chuck both recipes up tonight.



Ah ha, it was Jye


----------



## Screwtop (12/12/07)

Jye said:


> Ill chuck both recipes up tonight.



No "N" here Jye


----------



## Wrenny (12/12/07)

Screwtop said:


> No "N" here Jye



Not here either.


----------



## troydo (13/12/07)

*3. Bonj - Not Real Bright Ale*

Ahh i was looking forward to this one.. mostly for those who don't know because my bright ale (same recipe) turned out like a glass of butterscotch with a 600kg batch of bittering hops.. 

Poured a little hazy, not as clear as i had expected, beautiful aroma (just like mine but less sweet)
Tasted well balanced if just a tad sweet for my tastes.. 

All in all it was GREAT! just how i wanted my brightale 

The very interesting part for me was tasting it in comparison to my bright ale, all of the same flavors and smells were there mine just had the wrong percentage of flavors.. 

Thanks bonj not only was it tasty but a very interesting learning experience too!

Went great with a "red hot" vindaloo


----------



## Tyred (14/12/07)

6. Jye - APA 

(no 'N' on bottle)

Small head but I did a gentle pour. It has gone to a ring of fine bubbles around the top. Wonderful hop smell - citrusy ? Looks a little hazy as well. 

Hops (flavour) to the front on initial taste. Light bitterness afterwards but I only started to notice it after half a pint. I can't pick any malt flavours but they would be buried under the hops somewhere. 

A very nice beer. I think my appreciation of hoppy beers is improving. Thanks for this one Jye.


----------



## troydo (14/12/07)

*5. Browndog - Wolf Creek IPA *

WOW this is great! as i cracked the bottle i was instantly hit by passion fruit, Poured a beautiful deep amber colour with a large head that settled down to a small rim. i first tasted this cautiously expecting it to be extremely bitter but was happily surprised at the bitterness level. I really like this one, beautiful! 
As someone else said, not a sessional, but one id love to have a few bottles of for those nights when i really want something special or something to shock the pants off a megaswiller 

Thanks BD!


----------



## troydo (15/12/07)

*2. Chad - Dunkelweizen *

Nice dark colour on the pour, massive head! nice flavor but as said previously missing the banana aroma.. i really liked it was tasty!

Thanks Chad!


----------



## winkle (15/12/07)

*23 - OneScooter- B + D Lager*

A touch of yeast haze but poured a pretty clear burnished gold colour complete with a medium head and high levels of carbonation.
Decent NZ hop nose, full of passionfruit and apricot. Aroma is reflected in the flavour profile with fruit flavours alyered over a slightly sweet malty backbone, citrus flavour lingers right up to the lite bitter finish. 
Oddly there seems to be a touch of lingering sweetness in the finish which is the only complain I'd have. Maybe mash a bit lower? Good beer anyway, thanks.


----------



## Tyred (15/12/07)

2. Chad - Dunkelweizen

Very dark brown in colour. Generated a large head when poured. Head appears to be lasting well. Clove aroma is muted.Something else in there as well. Slightly sweet - caramel ? Maybe just a touch of banana

Clove taste most noticeable. Chocolate and maybe a touch of roast in the taste as well. Very clean taste with no noticeable bitterness afterwards. 

All up, very nice. I still miss the slight hint of banana that I'm used to with weizens, but that appears to be a limitation of the dry yeast. I like dunkelweizens very much and this had reminded me that I don't have any to have. Now that the bottle is empty doublely so.


----------



## bconnery (15/12/07)

A couple of updates from my tasting notes from the bar over the last couple of days...
*24 Wildayeast Dry Stout
*Great dark colour. Very little head that faded very quickly. 
A little lacking in body for me. This could be that I like my stouts thick and roasty but I felt this was a little thin. It had reasonable roast flavours but not enough to back those up for mine.

*3 Bonj Bright Ale
*Lovely pale colour. Clarity was very good. Head faded quickly but was good. Nice hint of citrus aroma. Very nice citrus hop flavour. A balanced beer all round. At 5.6% this was a bloody dangerously drinkable beer!

*11 Troy's Ho'Garden
*Good pale colour. Not 'white' as is ideal but nice and light. Head faded very fast but the glass has had some use today testing the summer stocks 
Clarity is good, with a slight haze, again, not quite to the ideal of the style but doesn't detract much to me. 
Nice flavour with a hint of tartness. I would like to see a little more of that raw wheat 'bite' but it is a good stab at the style. 
The belgian wheat listed, is that as in malted? If so, I would consider dropping that down a bit more, maybe even to half a kilo or below, in favour of more pilsner and raw wheat. 
All in all a very tasty beer, and a decent stab at the style. 
Certainly a great hot weather beer, I'm enjoying this one as I type...


----------



## bconnery (16/12/07)

Doing these a little from memory as I can't be arsed to go downstairs to the bar and get my notes...

*8 Frogman's APA.* 
Another reason why Frogman is the K&K king (Best not to have made a TLA out of the statement  )
Nice pale colour, good clarity. Good hop flavour throughout. This one was perhaps just a little lacking in body compared to previous efforts to me. Perhaps the hop schedule didn't hide this as well as other ones have, the July case swap one in particular which was one of the best kit beers I have tasted...
All in all though, a very drinkable APA. 

*23 B&D Lager, onescooter* 
Great carbonation, the beer wanted to, but didn't quite, climb out of the glass. 
Good clarity, perhaps a slight haze but this could also have been it having shared a glass with a weizen beforehand, rinsed or not...
Nice malty flavour with a good bitterness to back it. A hint of malty sweetness to it that lingers a little but not by much.


----------



## Tyred (16/12/07)

22.Mothballs - Vienna

Light amber colour. Looks very clear. Small tight head which is holding at the moment. Smells divine. Malty aroma mingled with honey. I can't pick any hops up from smelling.

Nice and malty up front with a touch of honey almost hiding in there. Hops balance appears to be very good as it isn't sweet.

Another very nice beer. Easy to drink and enjoy. Thanks for this one, Mothballs.


----------



## winkle (16/12/07)

*8 - Frogman - Sterling APA*

Poured a nice hazy gold with a smallish diminishing head. Grapefruit and passionfruit nose, the fruit salad theme continues through-out the flavour department with enough malt stickiness to keep it interesting - ends with a slightly sweet fruity finish.
Head retention is the only problem I could mention. Just keep doing what you are doing - stay away from AG mate we don't need extra competition  

BTW I 'm reviewing the beers the way I'd be doing it on ratebeer without posting up the scoring- if anyone doesn't want that type of feedback please PM me.


----------



## Tyred (18/12/07)

23.One scooter - B and D Lager

From a gentle pour I got over an inch of white head. A little hazy to look through. Slight citrusy/passionfruity aroma. Head appears to be holding well. 

Bitterness is there but not overpowering. Light malt flavour but it is pretty much overpowered by the hops. Carbonation appears to be quite high. Head has sunk down to about a centimeter and is quite tight. It doesn't appear to have any lingering bitterness either. 

Another very nice, easy drinking beer. Thanks for this one.


----------



## winkle (20/12/07)

*14 - Kiwi Greg - Steinlager clone*

Absolutely huge rocky head, bright clear gold colour and very active carbonation. Aroma seems rather light on - grassy hops and a touch of malt. Flavour was good - smooth sweet malt with hop notes. Good clean finish as well, over carbonated for sure and lacking in aroma but very enjoyable to drink with a very hot pie.  A surprise packet.

*7 - Bconnery - EPA*

Yeast causing the haze Ben? Vigerous pour produced a small, quickly diminishing head. Aroma was lightly earthy. Flavour was earthy again (earthy hops ie fuggles), with butter, malt and a faint hint of cider. Finish ends with a pleasing maltiness. Quite enjoyable just seems to lack some "sparkle".


----------



## bconnery (20/12/07)

winkle said:


> *7 - Bconnery - EPA*
> 
> Yeast causing the haze Ben? Vigerous pour produced a small, quickly diminishing head. Aroma was lightly earthy. Flavour was earthy again (earthy hops ie fuggles), with butter, malt and a faint hint of cider. Finish ends with a pleasing maltiness. Quite enjoyable just seems to lack some "sparkle".



Poor method causing the haze. I had been fiddling a little with technique and produced some hazy beers due to lack of finings and proper whirlpooling or any filtering. Yeast will be a factor. 

I would pretty much agree totally with the last comment, which is a little dissapointing...

The good news for me, but not those tasting that beer, is that I have resolved the issues and now have beers clearer than I ever have before...


----------



## winkle (20/12/07)

bconnery said:


> Poor method causing the haze. I had been fiddling a little with technique and produced some hazy beers due to lack of finings and proper whirlpooling or any filtering. Yeast will be a factor.
> 
> I would pretty much agree totally with the last comment, which is a little dissapointing...
> 
> The good news for me, but not those tasting that beer, is that I have resolved the issues and now have beers clearer than I ever have before...



Good to hear mate, you should give the recipe another go, I reckon it'll turn out a goodun.


----------



## bconnery (20/12/07)

winkle said:


> Good to hear mate, you should give the recipe another go, I reckon it'll turn out a goodun.


I'll do something similar. I won't bitter with the same hop as it was mainly as I was short on others. 
The Northdown/goldings combination is still a possibility though...


----------



## Jye (20/12/07)

bconnery said:


> The good news for me, but not those tasting that beer, is that I have resolved the issues and now have beers clearer than I ever have before...



What turn out to be the problem?


----------



## bconnery (20/12/07)

Jye said:


> What turn out to be the problem?



Technique. I had decided that the finings weren't working, so I dropped them, but didn't compensate with other methods. 
Now I am kettle fining, with a proper wait after the whirlpooling, chilling prior to transfer to drop the yeast and using gelatine. 
I was also worried about the amounts I was leaving in the kettle with the trub, so I was sometimes bringing some of it across, and then not properly getting rid of it later, but I have gotten to know my system better now, so I know pretty much how much to put in to leave behind the trub and still have enough for the fermenter...
My three brew weekend really let me get to know my system, and has produced three top notch beers, so it has been a resounding success on all levels...
It was just too late for the swap...


----------



## troydo (20/12/07)

*7 - Bconnery - EPA*

as said hazy colour, nice subtle flavours, nothing too over the top, not sure what the back ground flavour/body is.. but i like it makes it feel substantial.. 

i quite like this one, was the perfect come home and relax after work beer!


----------



## Ross (20/12/07)

Guys...

Ned called last night & he's got his beers just in time for Christmas...one very happy camper :icon_chickcheers: 
He's got very limited internet access, so asked me to pass on his thanks.

Hope you enjoy Ned...


cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (21/12/07)

*17 - Wrenny - Armadillo Blond Ale*

Good NZ hop aroma, hazy gold/orange colour medium head. Fruity flavours dominate with a faint graininess in the background, I initally had pegged this as a APA (bloody kiwi hops  ). Smooth mouthfeel and pretty clean finish. Ta.


----------



## Tyred (21/12/07)

8. Frogman - APA

Light head which appears to be holding. Pretty clear, might have a little haze (might be my glass). That wonderful grapefruit hop aroma again. No lunar eclipse to watch this time tho. 

Medium body. No bitterness that I can tell at the moment. Nice hop taste as well that blends well with the malt. The head is holding well.

Well done Frogman. Another very nice, easy drinking beer. Thanks.


----------



## Tyred (22/12/07)

14.Kiwi_Greg - Steinlager Clone

Generated a huge head of foam which has dropped back on itself. It appears to be clear. Slightly sweet aroma but I cannot pick any individual types of smells.

Faint hops, no bitterness afterwards. Light malt taste possibly. Difficult to pick as it appears to be over carbonated. Nice and clean taste. 

Is this a good representation of steinlager ? As I've never tried steinlager I don't know. Still, it's a nice, easy drinking beer. Thanks for this one.


----------



## Tyred (23/12/07)

7. BConnery - English Pale Ale

Hazy with a small head that isn't holding. Very faint aroma. Too faint for me to work out what it is.

Light bitterness that fades quickly. A little malt flavour with something else that I can't define. There doesn't appear to be any lasting aftertaste for me. 

Quite refreshing tho. Thanks.


----------



## winkle (24/12/07)

Zizzle,
only got half a bottle from you - I think the vinegar flies got the rest that ended up in the celery box I was storing them in. Whats left still seems carbed though, I'll drink up some courage and try it tonight  . If this is the last anyone hears from me its cause I was brought down by a brewbot


----------



## Tyred (24/12/07)

9. Steelbreese - Coopers Very Strong Ale

Almost brown in colour. Possibly a little haze. Gentle pour generated over an inch a head which has sunk to about a centimeter thick mat of very small bubbles. Malt aroma with a touch of caramel. 

I can't taste any hops or bitterness as I think it's buried by the malt. No alcohol burn from this either. Slight sweetness from the malt. Thick lacing on the glass. Heavy mouthfeel but that is probably just the malt.

Very nice Steelbreese. Is there a recipe for this ?


----------



## winkle (25/12/07)

*24 Wildayeast Dry Stout*

I'm a sucker for a dry stout and this one looked the goods - deep brown/black with a minimalist head. Reasonable roasty aromas with a touch of coffee. Quite basic roast malt, expresso flavours down to a bitter cleanish finish. Mouthfeel was a bit thin and could use a bit more carbonation for my taste, but non-the-less a tasty drop. Went down well watching the Storm whap Manly again.

*25 Zizzle English Pale Ale*

Hazy bright orange with a smallish head. Earthy hop aroma, smooth malty flavour with a touch of cardboard leading to soured vinegar notes in the finish. Only half a bottle to drink due to a small fracture in the middle of the base, beer was definately on the way to yetch. Not your fault mate, bloody PET bottles :angry:


----------



## winkle (30/12/07)

*16 (12?) Mobrien - Regulation 5 Double IPA*

Presented a dull brown with a huge billowing head in the glass. Aroma , on the other hand , is anything BUT dull - resiny pine and grapefruit is there in spades. Flavour is interesting, the big hop flavours sit atop a sweet malty backbone that blends with the evident alcohol to provide an almost liquor like quality. Lovely smooth mouthfeel carries through to a resinous hoppy/bitter finish - obviously a very well crafted beer, well done. (got any more??  )


----------



## bonj (1/1/08)

You may be wondering what Bonj is doing up so late? 

Let's just say, put *edit:*_ glass tallies_ in the fridge NOW, lest it wake YOU up in the middle of the night by going BANG! :angry: 

Wasn't this why we standardised on PET bottles? Grrrr

I'm off to track down PP's latest thread and quote it in it's entirety before he gets a chance to edit it.... :lol:

edit: Sorry NickB :/ Falsely accused due to label antics


----------



## winkle (1/1/08)

Bonj said:


> You may be wondering what Bonj is doing up so late?
> 
> Let's just say, put NickB's beer in the fridge NOW, lest it wake YOU up in the middle of the night by going BANG! :angry:
> 
> ...



Well he did say it was ready to go 01/01/08. :lol:

Got it in the fridge, now do I cut the red wire or green????


----------



## NickB (1/1/08)

Holy shit, sorry Bonj!  

Honestly don't know why that's happened. Was primed as per my last AAA. Hmmmm.

Hope the flying PET didn't cause too much carnage - lucky I didn't bottle in glass!!!!!

Guess you should all:

*GET 'EM IN THE FRIDGE AND DRINK THEM NOW!!!*

Sorry again mate!


----------



## sqyre (1/1/08)

Bonj said:


> Wasn't this why we standardised on PET bottles? Grrrr



From that quote i think he means it was a glass bottle that popped...
Bonj might have you confused with someone else..  

i might be confused with myself??? :huh: 

Sqyre.. comfortably numb


----------



## NickB (1/1/08)

Great minds and all that Sqyre, was just pondering the same thing meself.....


----------



## Tyred (1/1/08)

PET bottles make a very loud bang as well when they go. You still end up with beer all over the place as well. 

Probably more clarification from Bonj is required. At 4am in the morning, I don't think anyone is too coherent.


----------



## bonj (1/1/08)

NickB said:


> Hope the flying PET didn't cause too much carnage - lucky I didn't bottle in glass!!!!!



Hmm.... It was a glass bottle that popped (The thinner Tooheys New style glass longneck)... labeled with a number 4 on a yellow sticker. My list says it was NickB, but if you bottled in PET, then who's was it?

Apologies if it wasn't yours Nick!

-Ben


----------



## bonj (1/1/08)

Okay... the plot thickens.

I've just found NickB's Xmas AAA.... intact, but it has an 18 on the lid.... as does Tyred's Porter.
So it looks like you're off the hook Nick!

So, who supplied glass bottles?

It's not Steelbreese's or Ducatiboy(Disco)_Stu's as they're accounted for... 

I've done a restock, and it was either a 7 or a 23 (I think I remember drinking that though :/ but my log doesn't account for it)

It also appears that some labels may have been reassigned by a very helpful 3 year old.  

If anyone can help with the identification, I'm sure it will help others to diffuse a potential bomb.


----------



## Tyred (1/1/08)

I thought Steelbreese's or Ducatiboy_Stu's were the only glass bottles.

Did Ben say that some of his were in glass ? That would fit in with #7


----------



## bonj (1/1/08)

Bugger.... I was looking forward to that one


----------



## NickB (1/1/08)

Phew!!! Think mine was number 4, but I had it written on a small, round yellow sticker on the lid. Appears that this may have come off. I did use some lids from the last case swap so that's probably what's going on!

Glad mine isn't the problem. 

Anyhow, tried the one bottle I had left on Xmas eve, and it was still a little flat, but should be good to go now!

Cheers!


----------



## bonj (1/1/08)

Sorry for the false accusations, Nick! It appears that your label was re-arranged by my helpful 3 year old daughter. 

It's sad to lose one. This swap has been a real top bunch of brews.

anyway, if you haven't drunk them already, put all the glass bottles in the fridge now. At least then you'll catch whichever one it was


----------



## winkle (2/1/08)

*4(or 7) NickB - UX NickB (aka AAA)*
Put on the required suit and kelvar helmet - poured a nice chocolate brown with a tightly packed head. Very nice seppo aromas. Good hop presence up front followed by a malty body - slight cidery note in the background that is a distraction.
Finish may be a touch harsh. Not in any way explosive, but a good beer maybe mash slightly higher? I am starting to really like these AAAs after BD and Mothballs and now Nicks creditable efforts. Good works folks!


----------



## winkle (2/1/08)

*15 - StillScottish - Old Jock Strap Musings*

Presented a dark brown/black with a slightly off-white head. Difficult style to nail but you've done it. Now bugger off and go pro - very yummy.

*26 Ducatiboy Stu - IRA*
Hazy red brown erring on the red side. Aroma is low end sweet malt, very smooth palate, delicate malt profile and a sweet malt finish. Sell it and I'd buy it. That said I'll stick with my recipe but you've got me adding some more carared for colour and sweetness. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stillscottish (2/1/08)

Tyred said:


> I thought Steelbreese's or Ducatiboy_Stu's were the only glass bottles.



That's the only glass that I got. 
SB's is drunk ( nice drop ) and DBS's has been in the fridge for the last 2 weeks waiting for the moment.
Just had Zizzle's ale. Thanks mate. Lovely beer.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (2/1/08)

Only glass I've seen is Steelbreeze and Ducatiboy.
Ducatiboy's IRA was great with a low level carbonation.
Steelbrease's Bock was in a stubbie and had some cidery kit defects but not too overcarbed (possible though).
Zizzles PET bottle crapped itself, but that was due to the bottle delaminating at the base under pressure rather than being way over-carbonated (on the big side though). It wasn't one of your old ones was it


----------



## bonj (2/1/08)

Couldn't have been one of mine. I've never used that type of bottle. It's a little confusing. Must be bconnery's as it is the only one unaccounted for.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/08)

winkle said:


> *26 Ducatiboy Stu - IRA*
> Hazy red brown erring on the red side. Aroma is low end sweet malt, very smooth palate, delicate malt profile and a sweet malt finish. Sell it and I'd buy it. That said I'll stick with my recipe but you've got me adding some more carared for colour and sweetness. :icon_cheers:



Gota love carared....BUT the Cararoma helps as well

Its a bit different to all the hoped beers in the case. You can actually taste the malt... B) 

Should not be hazy :unsure: ...used US 56 for a while, and it always seems to settle well after 6 weeks


----------



## Screwtop (2/1/08)

My (1.) Newky Brown is now ready, unfortunately from the few tested over the past couple of weeks it seems the carbonation is way too low. I aimed for a lowish 2 but think it's less than that. A shame as I used a tried and tested recipe and included Fuggle FWH. If there was a touch more carbonic acidity I think it would be ok, sorry brewers, pretty ordinary IMO.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/08)

Thats fine...will give it a good shake before pouring... B)


----------



## bconnery (4/1/08)

Screwtop said:


> My (1.) Newky Brown is now ready, unfortunately from the few tested over the past couple of weeks it seems the carbonation is way too low. I aimed for a lowish 2 but think it's less than that. A shame as I used a tried and tested recipe and included Fuggle FWH. If there was a touch more carbonic acidity I think it would be ok, sorry brewers, pretty ordinary IMO.


I tried yours the other night screwtop and I'd agree. It was nice but there was just something missing from the overall beer. 
Annoying isn't it. 
I tried mine the other night and had a similar conclusion. Nice enough but not hitting the mark like you'd like any beer too, but especially a swap one 

Some other mini reviews
Nick's AAA
Very tasty. I've got an all Amarillo AAA in the keg at the moment but the hop combo in yours was much tastier. I think it worked well to have the hops fade a little, so I think from my taste I had the beer at a good moment. 

Actually I think I drank some others that I didn't take notes on. Still got a few to go though...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/08)

bconnery said:


> Actually I think I drank some others that I didn't take notes on. Still got a few to go though...




Ummmm Drank a lot that I forgot to take notes on.. h34r: 

Frogmans was great for a hoped kit..I do remember that one..in fact I will do that with the kit I have in the cupboard..



Unfortunately kids and a lack of time stopped me from posting anything about anyones beer, be it good or bad....but they are all good so far...  


:super: Got to love a swap.....


----------



## winkle (5/1/08)

1 - Screwtop - Kewk Brown
The last of the batch (although Tyred's Porter notes are around here someplace.
Totally agree on the carbonation issue, but from my experience in bottle conditioning glass and PET bottles with the same amount of primer (even though the glass bottle is bigger) the result is glass shiting all over PET. That said nothing from the swap went bang here which is always a good thing, although I did lose most of Zizzles which was a shame. This beer seemed to have too much body? similar to my beers made using Windsor dry yeast. But the profile was good and tasty, sightly sweet for my palate. Would be worth farting about with mashing temps or yeast on this one. Not bad as it was - more carbonation would have been the ducks guts.


----------



## Steelbreese (5/1/08)

Tyred said:


> I thought Steelbreese's or Ducatiboy_Stu's were the only glass bottles.
> 
> Did Ben say that some of his were in glass ? That would fit in with #7



Mine have another lable on each bottle with name/date/alc % - that should help you identify /eliminate.

Back on deck after being away or a few weeks - boy have I missed the posts. 

Am reading the assays with huge (but naive) interest. Sorry but my posts after sampling are likely to be Yum, Yummy or bloody yummy. 'fraid I don't have the tech knowledge yet but am looking forward to picking it up.


----------



## Steelbreese (5/1/08)

Tyred said:


> 9. Steelbreese - Coopers Very Strong Ale
> 
> Very nice Steelbreese. Is there a recipe for this ?



Just back from sunny/baking Vic and will send you the recipe later this week as I get back into the routine - remember tho its a Kit 'n' Kilo


----------



## Screwtop (5/1/08)

winkle said:


> 1 - Screwtop - Kewk Brown
> The last of the batch (although Tyred's Porter notes are around here someplace.
> Totally agree on the carbonation issue, but from my experience in bottle conditioning glass and PET bottles with the same amount of primer (even though the glass bottle is bigger) the result is glass shiting all over PET. That said nothing from the swap went bang here which is always a good thing, although I did lose most of Zizzles which was a shame. This beer seemed to have too much body? similar to my beers made using Windsor dry yeast. But the profile was good and tasty, sightly sweet for my palate. Would be worth farting about with mashing temps or yeast on this one. Not bad as it was - more carbonation would have been the ducks guts.




Thanks Perry, tried another Newkie tonight, served at 10C it's a little better, and close to the English carbonation level I was looking for. Concerned that you thought it was Windsor yeast, it was FWH'd using Fuggle which I think was a good call, was bittered using EKG but I think I made a mistake using late Styrian Goldings. Thanks for the honest review, I really appreciate it.

Screwy


----------



## winkle (5/1/08)

It improved as it warmed, I've had nottingham stick before around 1015 but usually its down to 1012 in3 days or less. I love it in bitters but I'm thinking it don't like heavy bodied worts for some reason. Cheers mate.


----------



## mobrien (9/1/08)

Hi guys,

Back from holidays, so back to the tasting!

17 Armadillo Ale

Hazed golden colour, next to no head, low carbonation. Loved the aroma, and the related smooth hops in the mouth taste. Very clean finish - just the perfect beer after whipper snipping the creek! Good job!

M


----------



## mobrien (9/1/08)

winkle said:


> *16 (12?) Mobrien - Regulation 5 Double IPA*
> 
> Presented a dull brown with a huge billowing head in the glass. Aroma , on the other hand , is anything BUT dull - resiny pine and grapefruit is there in spades. Flavour is interesting, the big hop flavours sit atop a sweet malty backbone that blends with the evident alcohol to provide an almost liquor like quality. Lovely smooth mouthfeel carries through to a resinous hoppy/bitter finish - obviously a very well crafted beer, well done. (got any more??  )



Thanks mate - about what I was going for too!

I do have more - a whole keg full  If you are near ipswich, drop in!

M


----------



## Zizzle (10/1/08)

Sorry Perry for the dud bottle. It wasn't a real clearish bottle was it? I recycled many of the bottles from the last swap, so age and history of my bottles was unkown to me.

I haven't tasted all the beers yet, but my faves so far have been Jye's APA, Browndogs IPA and Mobriens IPA. Time to turn in my membership card to the Hop Sooks Club?

I kegged what I didn't bottle of my sawp beer, and wan't real sure about it. But it turned out that the seals in the keg were adding some old softdrink flavours. Tasted a spare bottle a while back and it was fine. Been drinking a bit of Boag's Wizzard Smith's Ale while I've been away and it is a bit similar to my swap beer. Both use EKG so shouldn't be surprising.


----------



## winkle (10/1/08)

*18 - Tyred - Something Porterish*

Finally found the notes - Looks good, sweet dark malt + plummy molasses + cinimon (sp) nose. Smallish head. On the sweet side of the porter spectrum, which is not my cup of tea really, but it stood up well to the Smoked Robust Porter I'd had before it. Not bad at all.

Zizzle - the bottle looked new - go figure, must have been a friday afternoon bottle


----------



## NickB (11/1/08)

Screwtop said:


> My (1.) Newky Brown is now ready, unfortunately from the few tested over the past couple of weeks it seems the carbonation is way too low. I aimed for a lowish 2 but think it's less than that. A shame as I used a tried and tested recipe and included Fuggle FWH. If there was a touch more carbonic acidity I think it would be ok, sorry brewers, pretty ordinary IMO.




Not a bad beer by any means, but just confirms that I'm definitely not a fan of Fuggles. Every beer I've made with it, has had a distinct flavour, which it seems is not to my taste. To me, love EKG, but can't really deal with fuggles. On another note, my bottle was really cloudy. Not sure if it's my fridge/handling/pouring, but it was murky as hell. Also. as you mention, virtually no carbonation.

Did enjoy the last sample you sent my way though! Mate of mine that was up and I split the bottle, and both agreed that it was an awesome beer. Keep it up!!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (11/1/08)

18 - Tyred - Porter

Nice beer! Definitely a sweeter porter than I'm used to, but nice roasty, fruity flavours. Aroma was sweet, I almost get a faint vanilla, but I am known to make shit up. Carbonation spot on for my palate. Top effort!!!

Must really brew a porter some day, maybe even a Bourbon or Oak aged one.... mmmmm... 

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (12/1/08)

Hi Brothers,,, 

I finnished the last of my case last night ... No reviews , I did try to make a few notes on them as I sampled , but looking back at them they all say good ,nice enjoyed this one , or bloody great.. 

And they were Bloody great , Its put my taste back into reality and swill tastes like swill again, Oh its got me moving to get the brewery set up again and back into full prodution...Soooon...

Thanks too you all for the beers and a big thanks to Ross for sending them up .. It really came at a good time and has been great to have a real beer each day ,,

Will have to bring something specil for my next offering ...


Thanks guys....


----------



## NickB (13/1/08)

15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale

Wow, really like this beer. Poured a dark black, but a beautiful dark red when held up to the light. Almost porterish to my palate. Head faded fairly quickly. Carbonation spot on for this style. Sweet, a little fruity, but very well balanced. Enjoying very much.

As someone said, go professional mate! I'd pay for this!

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (14/1/08)

Still Scottish's Scottish ale
Very nice! Good malty sweetness. Thouroughly enjoyable and a good example of the style as well. 

Tyred's Porter
Enjoyable. Great colour and body. Was kind of on the sweet side perhaps but not so much in a way that distracted from the beer to me. 

MObRien's Double IPA
One of the better examples of this style I have tried for mine. Balance between hops and maltiness was spot on. Great strong hop flavour but didn't overpower the beer as can happen in this sort of beer all too easily. Didn't taste 100IBUs to me because there was enough of the malt and body to hold it. 

Certainly put paid to the evening though...

That's the end of my case. Apologies for anyone I've missed but suffice to say your beer is gone regardless of whether I told you anything about drinking it


----------



## Screwtop (14/1/08)

Still Scottish's Scottish ale


Done well Campbell, very nice and spot on style. I thought this was a great beer. Something you have to try - I put the cap back on wanting to have a second try the following night. What an improvement, a little less carbonation, don't know if it was my palate playing tricks but it tasted even better

Screwy


----------



## Jye (14/1/08)

*Armadillo Ale*

*Aroma* Upfront passion fruit and fruity like a fruit cup, slight background cider.

*Appearance* Clear with a slight haze, very pale more like a pils, bubbly head which dies away and maintains a white layer due to the high carbonation.

*Flavour* Very fruity which possible hides the malt. Good bitterness for a session APA.

*Mouthfeel* Low body and dry, clean finish, the high carbonation emphasizes this.

*Overall Impression* Would be a very tasty session apa if not for the fruitiness which I think has come from high fermentation temps (Ive experienced this personally <_< ) and this is possible the reason for the low body.


*Nick AAA*

*Aroma* Malt and dark crystals, low hop aroma.

*Appearance* A lot of chill haze (I tested a bit in the microwave), low carbonation and a nice creamy looking head.

*Flavour* More hop dominated with a lot of grapefruit and a slight cider flavour possibly from bottle conditioning. Moderate bitterness with a slightly harsh finish.

*Mouthfeel* Low body and carbonation, some astringency.

*Overall Impression* Pretty much in the middle of the 2 styles of AAA, very malty/crystally or very hop (west coast style). Towards the end I was think it might fit in as a brown ale a little better.


*Mothballs Vienna*

Sorry Mothballs no notes  but this was damn tasty and I have to brew an all vienna ale very soon.


----------



## stillscottish (14/1/08)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys.
It's a bit frustrating for me though. Apart from one I had before the swap just to make sure it wasn't bad, I only have 1 bottle myself and I'm saving that to compare against the latest version which I'll be kegging tomorrow.
All my spare bottles ended up being left at Sqyre's place. I hope he enjoys them.

Campbell


----------



## mobrien (15/1/08)

23 ??? No label! This was way overcarbonated the foam plume hit the roof, and I have 3m ceilings! That said, I cant complain, I also opened a test bottle of mine from the swap, and it did a similar (albeit not with the ceiling hitting!) thing I guess were used to kegging not bottling! Great hops I was in the mood for a nice hoppy beer and this really went down fast. Too fast. Im having trouble typing..

1 Brown Ale Way under carbonated, but I loved it! Really light on the hops, great malt profile my wife loved this too, which tells me its a great malty beer! 

M


----------



## sqyre (17/1/08)

stillscottish said:


> All my spare bottles ended up being left at Sqyre's place. I hope he enjoys them.
> 
> Campbell


hmmmmm... might just duck out to the shed for a look see...  
i still havent touched the case that was put in the fridge to chill... so if there are spares i still have them...
although they have been in the fridge all this time, that may be good for some bad for others?

If you like, your more than welcome to take back the ones you left...
Otherwise i will slowly consume..  

Sqyre..  

EDIT: back from having a look.. 2 in the fridge, Campbell.


----------



## mobrien (17/1/08)

sqyre said:


> hmmmmm... might just duck out to the shed for a look see...
> i still havent touched the case that was put in the fridge to chill... so if there are spares i still have them...
> although they have been in the fridge all this time, that may be good for some bad for others?
> 
> ...




Squyre,

My Regulation 5 double IPA needs to bottle condition - take em out and forget about them for 3 weeks!

M


----------



## sqyre (17/1/08)

mobrien said:


> Squyre,
> 
> My Regulation 5 double IPA needs to bottle condition - take em out and forget about them for 3 weeks!
> 
> M



I just had another look, and i found none of yours sorry mobrien...  
Although i think i found another one of Campbells.
did you have some with white lids and some with black campbell?
if so i have 3.. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (18/1/08)

sqyre said:


> I just had another look, and i found none of yours sorry mobrien...
> Although i think i found another one of Campbells.
> did you have some with white lids and some with black campbell?
> if so i have 3.. :lol:



Yes, black and white.
If you were closer I'd be tempted to come round and liberate one.
Enjoy them Bruce. I suppose it makes up for the megalitres I drained from your kegs.  

Campbell


----------



## Tyred (21/1/08)

1. Screwtop - Newcastle Brown Ale

Murky brown colour. Slight fruitiness in the aroma. Carbonation level very low.

Carbonation noticeable when drinking but still very light. Very low bitterness up front. Maybe a little 'earthy' taste (hops ?). No bitterness in the aftertaste. Very tempting to start sculling. I'll let the rest of the bottle warm as the fridge is probably too cold.

Very easy drinking. I know you weren't happy with this Screwtop but it's still very enjoyable.


----------



## Tyred (22/1/08)

12. (16) Matt O'B (Mobrien) - IPA

Murky brown colour. Got over an inch of head from a gentle pour. Wonderful hop aroma - citrus is very evident.

Very hoppy flavour - citrus almost overwhelming the malt, but not quite. Bit of a sweet aftertaste, followed by some hop bitterness. Didn't appear to be overcarbonated even tho there was a massive head (after half a pint there's still about a centimeter of head). There other flavours in this as well, but I cannot pick them out. Very smooth mouthfeel as well.

Enjoying this beer very much. Time to refill the glass and finish the bottle. Thanks for this one. I think I'm starting to really appreciate hoppy beers.


----------



## Tyred (25/1/08)

26.DucatiBoy Stu - Red Ale

Deep amber, almost light brown in colour. Small white head which is slowly turning to a thickish ring around the rim of the glass. Very slight aroma but not hops.

Hop bitterness is there but is very well balanced against the malt. Very smooth mouthfeel. Carbonation doesn't appear to be holding, but there is some wonderful lacing on the glass. There is no lasting bitterness from the hops either.

Another very nice beer. Thanks DBS.


----------



## jimmyjack (26/1/08)

First of all I would really like to thank you guys for providing me with your great beers to try. I am sorry I have not rated any yet, as I have only recently picked them up from Rosscos joint. I have my brother in law coming over and we are going to try a few and hopefully post some feedback. 

Mobriens Regulation 5 Double IPA. 

Big cloudy head (how do you do that) no alcohol bite what so ever as the dry hopping schedule really hides any big hits. This beer is big and chewy. I get a hint of bubblegum and spice from all of the beautiful hops you have so painstakingly added during strategic points of the boil. I think your use of Norther Brewer has changed my opinion of this hop as it really distinguishes itself from other big IPA I've tried. I would of prefered a more bright beer but love American 2 as it provides a more complex flavour provile than us56. All in all a fantastic version.


Chads DunkelWeizen.

Big off white cloudy head that stands firmly like a soldier at a parade march (I get poetic license after Mobriens big beer) Chewy and tart from your use of very dark crystal malts and Safale Wb06. Aroma is of clove and pepper without the banana. Bitterness may have taken away from the subtle chewy banana sweetness intended for this style. For your second version I think that you have done a great job and I hope to mimic such a beer to the depth that you have shown. Maybe a touch to roasty for the style. Try using Carafa 2 instead of Bairds Choc for your next version. All in all a very easy drinking beer as it was intended. I would never attempt a double decotion. Well done Chad.


Cheers, JJ


----------



## Tyred (27/1/08)

25.Zizzle - English Pale Ale

Hazy golden colour. Head holding well. Some hop aroma, sweetish smell can't really pick what it is.

Sweetish taste, but that may be due to the smell. Appears to be very well balanced as hops and malt (to me at least) appear to be very well balanced. Probably would have been better earlier as it is very well carbonated (although well poured it didn't try to crawl out of the glass). A good head of fine white bubbles is still holding even half was through the pint. No lasting bitterness. Very smooth. Half way through I'm starting to detect a slight earthy flavour, which I assume is the hops.

Another very nice beer. Thanks, Zizzle.


----------



## Tyred (28/1/08)

24.WildaYeast - AG Dry Stout

Black. Possibly clear, but too dark for me to tell. No hop aroma that I can tell, but possible some malt. It appears to have lost carbonation. This may have been a bottle that had been hissing before I stuck them all in the fridge.

Great stout taste. Good up front roasty flavours. Aftertaste similar to aftertaste of black coffee ?Slight hops bitterness in the aftertaste as well. The low carbonation has detracted from this a little.

A very nice stout. Thanks for this one.


----------



## Tyred (29/1/08)

15.StillScottish - Scottish Strong Ale

Very dark, almost black in colour. Slight alcohol smell with malt/caramel undertones. No hops smell noticeable. Small tan head fell back to ring around top of glass.

Hop bitterness up front, but not overpowering. Malt flavour is quite evident. Perhaps a little roast flavour as well. Carbonation is moderate.

Thanks you very much for this one StillScottish.


----------



## Tyred (1/2/08)

17.Wrenny - Wrenny's Armadillo Blond Ale

Light golden colour. Slightly hazy. Smallish head with very fine bubbles. Light citrusy aroma.

Citrusy flavour up front. Light bitterness that doesn't last. Nice, smooth mouthfeel. Bitterness doesn't last for very long either. 

All up, a very nice easy drinking beer. Perfect after a very busy and tiring week. Thanks for this Wrenny.


----------



## Tyred (2/2/08)

4. NickB - AAA

Light chocolate brown in colour. Perhaps hazy as well. Very little head. Faint aroma but I can't pick of what.

Nice hop bitterness up front. Malty flavour comes through after. It seems a little thin (?). The flavour is all there, but the body seems a little light. It's leaving nice lacing on the glass. 

Another very nice beer. A pint glass doesn't last long enough. Thanks, NickB.


----------



## bonj (14/2/08)

#17 Wrenny's Armadillo Blonde Ale

Lovely beer Wrenny. I would love to see a recipe if you wouldn't mind.
SWMBO likes this one too.


----------



## jimmyjack (15/2/08)

Just got out of a 2 day work conference where mega swill was the beer du jour. Slipped out early to enjoy the entire weekend with the fam and sample a beer from the Xmas case swap.

Troydos Pimpin Belgian Wit

Appearance- Pours a cloudy lemon yellow liquid that has a head that would make cumulous clouds look like marshmallows. 

Aroma- is bone dry with lemony overtones and slight citrus organics coming through (I want more though)

Taste- tart with a refreshing zeal without to much bitterness.

Overall- A beer that was very refreshing and made me want to try and brew this style

Cheers, 

JJ


----------



## bonj (17/2/08)

Down to the last handful of caseswap beers now. Only 2 left.

#4 NickB - AAA

Initial aroma of granny smith apples. Possibly due to the temperature, but as it warmed, that subdued quite a bit, but is still present. Flavour is a little tart, but not uncomfortably so. Not the clearest, but I haven't had many terribly clear beers in the swap, which I put down to a combination of bottle conditioned beers and my pouring style, which isn't the most careful. The clearest seem to be the bottled from keg beers. 

Carbonation is on the low side, but not too low. Certainly not the bottle bomb that I accused Nick of earlier (sorry!).

This is a tasty beer, Nick. Thanks for giving us the opportunity of tasting it. 

I would have to disagree with Tyred about the mouthfeel. Body seems perfectly suited to an amber ale to me. Lacing is non-existent, however it isn't the first beer of the afternoon for this glass. Incidently, it follows up an LCPA quite nicely. Nicely balanced beer, that in my opinion would benefit from a slightly higher carbonation level, but lovely as it is.

Thanks again for a lovely beer.

edit: shocking spelling


----------



## NickB (17/2/08)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Have a keg of this waiting for me atm. Just have to move into the new place, set up a kegerator, source a Reg for my gas, and drink. Simple..... (Anyone in the Springfield area of Brisneyland need a "quality control supervisor"....ahem...)

I'm running really low atm, and it's pissing me off. At least I had a chance to drop into First Choice for a couple of pints to try.

Fullers ESB - Damn impressive beer and Deuchards IPA - Damn disappointing. Not really an IPA at all at only 4.4% and light as a Pilsener.....

OK, back on-topic everyone....c'mon, chop chop.... Sheesh!!!

Cheers


----------

